
Show HN: You will die in X weeks - shahahmed
https://www.failflow.com/die
======
d--b
> There's nothing quite like contemplating the finiteness of life to help you
> to stop procrastinating.

I had the total opposite thought. Seeing this makes me realize how stupid it
is to toil one's life away for a career

~~~
xwdv
There’s not much of a point to life, so you might as well choose to be happy
and chase after pleasurable stimuli. The silver lining to toiling at a career
is that it gives you the funding to chase greater and greater stimuli and with
less effort. As long as you keep your body healthy the climax of your life
will be that much greater. If your career is not doing that for you come up
with a new strategy or get a new career, but never change the goal.

------
wbrando
The section at the end displaying famous figures and their milestones seems a
little bit counterintuitive, at least from a certain perspective. If the goal
is to get visitors to stop procrastinating, it's pretty disheartening to
display that information and make the visitor realize they've likely done
nothing in their life by comparison.

------
munherty
"If it takes 50 weeks to become advanced at any skill, you can learn about 44
new skills during your career or 64 if you include retirement. Might as well
pick something for this week"

This last statement really stood out to me. Especially as someone who has been
feeling like theyre are late to the career phase of life.

~~~
smsm42
50 weeks seems too low. Even if you're going all-in "do nothing but this" I
have hard time believing you can go from "no idea" to mastery in less than a
year in most subjects.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Advanced, not master. The low hanging fruit is going from novice to
intermediate, progressing to advanced requires more effort, and mastering is
the really difficult part.

------
taurath
Trigger warning for anyone with depression or anxiety - this will more than
likely make you feel like crap.

~~~
cagenut
You can always tell those links, they start with "http".

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
sometimes they start with an "https" too

------
starshadowx2
"On average, women get 364 weeks of life than men"

I think this should say "364 more weeks".

~~~
ASalazarMX
Surprising how little 7 years sound in weeks.

------
xwdv
It was cool but by the time I got to the part of people’s accomplishments I
felt utterly worthless and left.

God damn, I haven’t accomplished much of anything in my life except writing
code and accumulating money to spend on making more money.

~~~
khazhou
Yeah, that part kinda frustrated me. The boxes highlight, e.g., that Simone
Biles and Michael Phelps has world records in their teens... so what exactly
is the takeaway? I'm happy for them, I'm not sad about myself for it -- it's
just random trivia.

Unclear message.

------
throwaway_bad
This is not an original idea: [https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/life-
weeks.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/life-weeks.html)

But I don't see credits anywhere.

~~~
NickNaraghi
The other responses to this comment seem oddly defensive to me.

I was thinking the same thing - in particular, the format and the connection
to famous milestones are similar in a way that's uncanny.

~~~
sunir
It's Hacker News. It's not defensiveness; it's a check on social norms to
remain positive.

For business ideas, originality is great, but execution is everything.

For hacker ideas, originality is great, but the hack value is everything.

There's nothing gained by poo-pooing someone else's fun little project.

Be positive, encourage more hacking, encourage more people building things.

~~~
NickNaraghi
Thanks a lot for taking the time to type this out- I really appreciate the
feedback & insight.

------
cybwraith
I like it! I think it should also add in "If you commute 2 hours/day, 5 days
per week, you'll spend X weeks sitting in a car."

~~~
Agentlien
I like that idea, though I'd probably word it differently. Personally, I do
spend 2 hours a day 5 days a week commuting. However, I don't commute by car.

------
shahahmed
I built an interactive visualization that shows you how many weeks of life you
have left. Seeing the finiteness of life definitely helps me stop
procrastinating!

~~~
this-pony
It gives me mostly anxiety

------
buboard
Maan, can you please give me the exact date so i can make arrangements??

Also, does this take into account leap years?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON8cTi5NSMc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON8cTi5NSMc)

~~~
the_af
My death is sure to be such a bore. I intend to skip it and be elsewhere.

~~~
buboard
But they make funerals and flowers and all, you should go it's a once in a
lifetime experience.

------
dysoco
Yeah no way I'm getting depressed on a Friday afternoon

~~~
html5web
Just try it. It’s something you do not expect :)

~~~
taurath
Its what I expected, and even worse because you get to compare your life
against the milestones of the greatest accomplishments in recent human
history.

------
aoveri
The contemplation of death is a necessary exercise for a well-rounded mind.
All the better that it's now available with a slick UI.

------
zepto
This is why there is a tradition of skull watches:

[https://www.watches.com/blog/skull-watches-over-
time/](https://www.watches.com/blog/skull-watches-over-time/)

------
coolspot
Would be nice to have lines representing decades. Also I doubt 91 year
lifespan.

~~~
kangnkodos
Does this give everyone a 91 year expected life span? If so, it could be more
accurate if it took your current age into account. Older people who have
already dodged a lot of chances to die are expected to live to an older age,
on average. Younger people are expected to die at a younger age, on average.

------
z3ugma
Curious why this seems to make a record in a database with an autoincrement ID
for each
sumbission([https://www.failflow.com/die/1102](https://www.failflow.com/die/1102)).
Try putting a number <1500 at the end of the URL to see some strangers'
answers.

~~~
shahahmed
Hello - it's not an auto-increment, that's the number of weeks calculated from
your birthday til today. You can try it with 3000 to see what it looks like.

------
gyvastis
You could make the memorable pop-ups on hover instead of on click. It would
make it faster than trying to find that small rectangle you're supposed to
click.

------
excessive
I prefer looking at in months. If you make a grid 36 across and 30 tall, those
are the months of a 90 year life. Much easier for me to fit in my head.

------
_bxg1
[https://youtu.be/ON8cTi5NSMc?t=75](https://youtu.be/ON8cTi5NSMc?t=75)

------
drharby
Some sort of death clock?

~~~
the_af
Some years ago there was a similar "death clock" site which everyone at the
office was sharing. When I opened it, it predicted I had more or less a month
to live.

Yes, yes, for a minute I didn't get the joke. I'm dumb :P

